# Singletrailtouren in Seefeld / Karwendel



## Bogi6n (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich fahre nächsten Sonntag für eine Woche zum biken nach Seefeld, Tirol.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wo dort schöne Tagestouren mit hohem Singletrail Anteil zu finden sind? 
Habe hier im Forum über den kostenlosen MTB Guide gelesen. Kann man diesen nur per Post bekommen oder liegt der auch in den Fremdenverkehrsämtern etc. aus? 
Gibt es Touren mit Liftunterstützung bzw. einen Bikepark?

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## swj (18. Mai 2009)

Seefeld ist noch nicht so ideal (da bist du schon auf 1200 und der Schnee liegt teilweise noch bis 1600)
Lift = nein

Auf Tiris kannst du ja mal schauen
http://gis2.tirol.gv.at/scripts/esrimap.dll?Name=bike&Cmd=Start

(Gschwandtkopf bietet recht viel Möglichkeiten)

Innsbruck wird gebastelt und sollte bald klappen:
http://www.trailsolutions.at

Solsteinhaus ist noch Schnee - wäre sonst tolle Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (18. Mai 2009)

Servus!
Also mit einer entsprechenden Landkarte von der Gegend kann man abschätzen, was man alles fahren kann und wenn man auch ein paar Kilometer fressen kann, gibts einiges unter 1600 m. Bis zu deinem Eintreffen wird 1700 m bis 1800 m auch schon gehen.

GPS Files der einzelnen Routen findest hier: http://www.tirol.gv.at/TirolGvAt/bi...geStart&cid=1&regionen=5&laenge=0&hoehediff=0


----------



## Bogi6n (19. Mai 2009)

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten. Hoffe mal, dass der Schnee noch taut.
Habt ihr auch eine Trail-Empfehlung die man unbedingt fahren solte?
Die Wettervorhersage sieht für diese Woche ja nicht schlecht aus. Hoffe mal man kann die Touren in kurzen Klamotten fahren. Wie sieht es in der Gegend eigentlich mit Trailsperrungen für Biker aus?


----------



## hey oh (19. Mai 2009)

Is nix gesperrt. Aber zu benehm hoast di scho, Saupreiß 

Liegt aber tatsächlich noch ganz gut Schnee.


----------



## tiroler1973 (19. Mai 2009)

Bogi6n schrieb:


> Wie sieht es in der Gegend eigentlich mit Trailsperrungen für Biker aus?


Wanderweg sind in der Regel nicht für MTB's zugelassen. Zugelassen sind jene, die in das tiroler MTB Modell aufgenommen worden sind und das sind jene in Innsbruck. Der Rest wäre eigentlich nicht erlaubt.


----------



## swj (20. Mai 2009)

War heute am Gschwandtkopf und der ist bröseltrocken ...
Richtung Reither Joch Spitze schaut's auch sehr aper aus.

Also könnte Solsteinhaus sogar gehen ...
Seefeld -> Scharnitz -> Hallerangertal -> Kristenalm -> knappe 400 HM schieben Solsteinhaus -> Trail 250 Hm S1/S2 unteren 250 Hm S2/S3 -> Talstation Materialseilbahn in erster Kehre den Hohlweg folgen, immer geradeaus S0/S1 geht es diesen Weg bis auf knapp 900
Dann hinüber zum Bahnhof Hochzirl und mit dem Zug nach Seefeld


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Mai 2009)

swj schrieb:


> Dann hinüber zum Bahnhof Hochzirl und mit dem Zug nach Seefeld



Oder durch die Schloßbachklamm und der Beschilderung zurück nach Scharnitz folgen. Ist doch eine schöne Strecke und die Schloßbachklamm mit der Eisenbahnbrücke ist schon sehenswert. Außerdem ist´s ein netter Rastplatz. Hab gesehen, Solsteinhaus macht auch Pfingsten auf.


----------



## Bogi6n (20. Mai 2009)

Die Runde werde ich mir mal anschauen. Vielen Dank!
Werde euch mal wissen lassen wie es gewesen ist. Der Wetterbericht sagt leider aber wieder schlechteres Wetter voraus, aber bis dahin kann sich ja hoffentlich noch was tun. 
Denke mal, dass es um die Zeit auch wenig Probleme mit Wanderern geben wird, da erstens (noch) nicht so viele unterwegs sind und ich zweitens auch rücksichtsvoll fahre.


----------



## swj (20. Mai 2009)

Auf den offiziellen Wegen ist es sowieso kein Problem!
Die Steige sollte man Samstag und Sonntag meiden (oder sehr rücksichtsvoll sein)

Die Gesinnung hat sich in Tirol erfreulicherweise zu Gunsten der Biker gewendet.

Ein freundlicher Gruß hilft auch ... und halt nicht extrem brettern


----------



## eberleko (26. Mai 2009)

Bogi6n schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich fahre nächsten Sonntag für eine Woche zum biken nach Seefeld, Tirol.
> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo dort schöne Tagestouren mit hohem Singletrail Anteil zu finden sind?
> ...




und, warst du dort schon?
wie schauts mit dem Schnee und Fahrbarkeit aus ?
wie sind die Wanderer tatsächlich so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogi6n (28. Mai 2009)

Bin im Moment vor Ort. Bis 2000m ist eigentlich alles fahrbar, war ja die lezten Tage recht warm. Mit Wanderern hatte ich keine Probleme - sind auch nur sehr vereinzelt unterwegs. Die Trails hier sind aber recht anspruchsvoll. Entweder Forstautobahn, oder äusserst technisch und ausgessetzt. Zjmindest das was ich gefahren bin.


----------



## eberleko (28. Mai 2009)

danke 
fahren wohl am Sonntag nach Seefeld.
So wie es auf google.maps ausschaut, kommt man auf Gschwandtkopf ganz gut hinauf. Stimmt das ?


----------



## hey oh (29. Mai 2009)

Bogi6n schrieb:


> ... oder äusserst technisch und ausgessetzt. Zjmindest das was ich gefahren bin.




Erzähl mal. Wo denn?


----------



## eberleko (29. Mai 2009)

hey oh schrieb:


> Erzähl mal. Wo denn?


ja, erzähl.. interessiert mich auch sehr .


----------



## Bogi6n (31. Mai 2009)

Gschwandtkopf ist kein Problem - geht ja nur bis 1.400 m hoch. Leider war die Auffaht von unserem Hotel für MTB gesperrt und die anderen Wege sahen mir nicht so intereesant aus. Ich könnte empfehlen rauf aufs Seefelder Joch über Rosshütte (steile Auffahrt mit 300 HM Schiebestrecke am Ende). Laut zwei Bikern aus der Schweiz sind seit gestern auch die Lifte offen und nehmen Bikes mit. Entweder dann von oben über Luchsfalle runter oder den gleichen Trail wieder runter und dann unterhalb der Rosshütte den Trail Richtung Reither Joch Alm nehmen. Ab der Reither Joch Alm den steilen Weg Nr. 84 Richtung Seefeld nehmen. Hier könnt ihr euch technisch richtig austoben. Ist beides schon heftig und nicht komplett fahrbar. Beides aber keine freigegebenen MTB Strecken, also vorsicht mit Wanderern! Ich bin allerdings dort keinen begegnet. Die Wege sollten allerdings trocken sein.


----------



## eberleko (31. Mai 2009)

danke, nur  etwas zu spät. sind heut um 7 uhr raus.


Bogi6n schrieb:


> ...Ich könnte empfehlen rauf aufs Seefelder Joch über Rosshütte (steile Auffahrt mit 300 HM Schiebestrecke am Ende).....den gleichen Trail wieder runter und dann....



genauso haben wir es dann auch gemacht  
  schön dort, nur das wir zu wenig trails "gefunden" haben. 
somit sind wir wieder zum Parkplatz, und heim. Aber auch das hat gereicht!
also wenn wer es liest: "schiebestrecke" .. könnt ruhig glauben, geht nur so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

